# Portable LPG Heaters Group A



## Marshal Chris (Dec 15, 2009)

A coworker of mine came across one of these devices and we're looking into it now.  Has anyone been down this path that can lend some assistance?

http://www.air-n-water.com/product/aph4000sv.html

The above link is for reference of the type of heater installed.


----------



##  (Dec 15, 2009)

Re: Portable LPG Heaters Group A

Think BBQ.  I encountered a church that had four of these inside the sanctuary room.


----------



## cda (Dec 15, 2009)

Re: Portable LPG Heaters Group A

I see them at outdoor restaurant patios, golf course 19th hole outside, and similar places.

Have not researched how far away from combustibles maker recommends. At a local golf course it was positioned underneath a fire sprinkler head, luckily the thing was not on!!!!


----------



## JBI (Dec 16, 2009)

Re: Portable LPG Heaters Group A

Clearances (from the specs in the Ad): "Minimum Clearance: 2 feet (Sides) and 3 feet (Top)"

From the front cover of the manual: "Warning: For Outdoor Use Only!" and,

"This outdoor patio heater must be used for outdoors only in a well

ventilated area _and not be used in_ a vehicle or _any enclosed building_."

And: "2.1 Installation warning

The installation must conform with local, state and federal codes. In

absents of such codes, install in accordance with the current American

National Standard (ANSI) / National Fire Protection Association (NFPA)

publication “ Standard for the Storage and Handling of Liquefied Petroleum

Gases” ANSI / NFPA 58-Latest Revision, and “ National Fuel Gas Code”

ANSOZ223.1." (Note that it does NOT indicate a 'listing' for the unit itself.    )

Of course, if you go to the main page and look at the heaters general information page you can find... "While you're _able to use your heater in an outdoor area _(that is covered in order to protect the heater from water), *you'll find it better suited to use your heater in an enclosed area*. Even if your area has roof coverage, it will work towards cocooning in the emitted heat.  In an enclosed patio, you are going to find that a portable patio heater will give you a lot more heat than in an open setting - though the portable heater works in both settings."

I haven't found any listing information on their website yet. But the conflicting information about where they can be used could create some real problems. Personally I think they can enhance the setting in a residential application, but not too sure I would be comfortable approving an unlisted appliance for use at a commercial facility... JMHO


----------



## FyrBldgGuy (Dec 16, 2009)

Re: Portable LPG Heaters Group A

Consider these issues:

http://www.cpsc.gov/CPSCPUB/PREREL/prhtml05/05261.html

http://www.cpsc.gov/CPSCPUB/PREREL/prhtml05/05148org.html

http://www.cpsc.gov/CPSCPUB/PREREL/prhtml02/02181.html

http://www.cpsc.gov/LIBRARY/FOIA/FOIA05/os/CO02.pdf

The propane patio heater is just another open flame heating device.  It is prohibited in A Occupancies unless it meet the exceptions.  I doubt it is a religious symbol, used for ceremonial purposes or is theatrical.


----------



## IJHumberson (Dec 16, 2009)

Re: Portable LPG Heaters Group A

We've seen quite a proliferation of these devices since the state-wide smoking ban in Maryland went into effect - mostly at bars and restaurants to provide some sort of comfort during the winter months to the smokers that have to go outdoors to smoke.  The biggest problem I've seen thus far is, where do you think the bar/restaurant workers store the fancy heaters when they close up for the night? IN THE BUILDING! :roll:  :!:


----------



## cda (Dec 16, 2009)

Re: Portable LPG Heaters Group A

so do you prohibit the outdoor fire ring on the patio???  Or the fireplace inside??

boy where am I going to cook my smores???


----------



## JBI (Dec 16, 2009)

Re: Portable LPG Heaters Group A

cda - Once upon a time, in a land not too far away....

NYS, historically, banned all open flame anything in A occupancies - the fireplace in the ski lodge, the open cooking devices, open flame heat producing devices (like the heaters in this thread).

I was awestruck that the prohibition was NOT carried over into the modified I-Codes we currently use.


----------



## beach (Dec 16, 2009)

Re: Portable LPG Heaters Group A

We see those all the time at bars and restaurants......they have the choice of either removing them or obtaining a plumbing permit, running a gas line and converting the heaters to natural gas (which is fairly easy to do). They use quite a bit of propane, so storing the extra tanks is also a problem.


----------

